# USA Store Is A Scam?



## camcuber (May 5, 2010)

I have bought from this store and it has been 16 weeks and I still have received nothing. I have tried to contact the webmaster several times on many different platforms (facebook, twitter, youtube, email, shop contact service). I am very unhappy with this website because the product was not cheap. I would be very cautious before anybody purchases from here. Link is below.

http://thetalkingcube.weebly.com/my-puzzle-shop.html


----------



## MichaelP. (May 5, 2010)

That's cubetalk. I ordered an edison from him and it came without any problems.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 5, 2010)

I had the same problem, currently, week 19


----------



## TheMachanga (May 5, 2010)

According to his Youtube account, last sign in = 3 weeks ago. Not internet active anymore?


----------



## camcuber (May 5, 2010)

It's ridiculous! I like your new site design btw.


----------



## camcuber (May 5, 2010)

Idk but that doesn't give him a right to take my money.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 5, 2010)

Lol, it seems like cubetalk only hates other shop-owners.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 5, 2010)

lol, I ordered before my shop was open


----------



## camcuber (May 5, 2010)

I think that I did too.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 5, 2010)

I know, $50 down the drain, what did you order Cam?


----------



## MichaelP. (May 5, 2010)

Is it me, or does this thread just seem like some stores flaming another...


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 5, 2010)

(at a competition with friends)
"Raise your hand if you like CubeTalk."
*no on raises hand*


----------



## bigbee99 (May 5, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Is it me, or does this thread just seem like some stores flaming another...



were not flaming each other, its just that it seems CubeTalk has a way of predicting the future, finding future shop owners, and giving them terrible service.


----------



## camcuber (May 5, 2010)

Seriously. I wouldn't have posted this thread if I wouldn't have gotten scammed.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 5, 2010)

camcuber said:


> Seriously. I wouldn't have posted this thread if I wouldn't have gotten scammed.



Oh no, I believe you. It just seemed weird that all the shop owners had sort of gathered to bag on this other shop that no one else seems to have had a problem with. It's stranger that cubetalk ripped you all off, considering the only common quality between you all that I don't have (and I received my order) would be you own shops. Have you sent him an e-mail? If he still refuses, can't you like flag him on youtube for scamming peoples money or something (I would let him know/threaten that you will do this before you actually do [assuming that you can do this of course])?


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 5, 2010)

i ordered 2 edisons a while ago, after two months and several emails he hadn't even shipped 'em .
oh well, atleast i got my money back


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2010)

cubetalk is a douche.


----------



## 4Chan (May 5, 2010)

I wanted to say what Dene said. 
.-.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2010)

If you paid by PayPal you can dispute the charges, but the dispute needs to be opened within 45 days of payment. Good to know for the future if you buy something and you never get it though.


----------



## camcuber (Jan 6, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I had the same problem, currently, week 19


 
Did you get yours YET? Its been like a year.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 6, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Did you get yours YET? Its been like a year.


 
No I didn't I pretty much gave up on it by now.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 6, 2011)

Backorder the money, or file a thing with paypal. The usual, you know.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 6, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Backorder the money, or file a thing with paypal. The usual, you know.


 
You can't its been over 45 days


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 6, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> You can't its been over 45 days


Should've done it earlier, just remember next time.


----------



## heavypoly6 (Jan 9, 2011)

CubeTalk doesn't even know what he's talking about half the time. All I hear is:

THIS CUBE IS NOT GOOD, ONLY EDISON EDISON EDISON.


----------



## flan (Jan 9, 2011)

Surely you should still report him to paypal to stop others being scammed.


----------

